# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Պաղպաղակ` սեփական ձեռքերով

## Ֆրեյա

Հաշվի առնելով այս ամառվա շոգը` անտանելի, ու խանութներում պաղպաղակի որակը` անտանելի, որոշեցի, որ կարելի է ինքնուրույն պաղպաղակ պատրաստել  :Nyam: 

Հետաքրքիր է` իսկական, ոչ արհեստական նյութերով, հավելումներով ու անորակ ճարպերով պատրաստած պաղպաղակը ինչ համ ունի...   :Love: 


*Սովորական սերուցքային պաղպաղակ*,_ N1_

Սա ըստ էության սովորական սպիտակ պաղպաղակի բաղադրատոմս է, որի վրա ցաաանկացած հավելումներ ավելացնելով կարելի է ստանալ աշխարհի ամենահետաքրքիր պաղպաղակները, օրինակ, մրգային, շոկոլադե, ընկույզով, ալկոհոլային պաղպաղակ...

3 բաժակ կաթի սերուցք, 
1,25 բաժակ շաքարավազ,
3 ձու

Անհրաժեշտ է ձվի դեղնուցները լավ հարել, խառնել շաքարի հետ, լավ խառնել, ապա վրան ավելացնել տաք սերուցքը /կարելի է նաև կաթ/: Ստացված զանգվածը դնել թույլ կրակին եւ եփել ` անընդհատ խառնելով փայտե գդալով: Երբ զանգվածը փոքր-ինչ պնդանա եւ մակերևույթից անհետանա փրփուրը, զանգվածը անց կացնել մաղով եւ սառեցնել; Սառեցրած զանգվածը լցնել պաղպաղակի ամանների մեջ եւ  վրայից ծածկել մանր կոտրած սառույցով, պարբերաբար խառնել: Սառույցը պետք է լինի աղի հետ խառնած, ամեն 6-7 կգ սառույցին մոտ 1 կգ աղ հարաբերակցությամբ: Սառեցնելու պրոցեում անհրաժեշտ է ավելացնել սառույցը եւ հեռացնել ավելորդ ջուրը: Շարունակել 30-40 րոպեի ընթացքում, մինչև որ զանգվածը սառի: Հետո թողնել առանց խառնելու մոտ 1 ժամ եւ պատրաստ է  :Love: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:53 ----------

*Մրգային պաղպաղակ* , N 2

Շատ դուրս եկավ միտքը, չնայած, որ ավելի շուտ մրգային շերբետ է, քան պաղպաղակ:

Ուրեմն.  :Smile:  
Բանան - 2հատ,
Կես խնձոր,
Կես նարինջ,
Լիմոնի կճեպ - 30գ,
Սորգոյի սիրոպ - 2 ճաշի գդալ, կարելի է փոխարինել մեղրով, կամ այլ
բնական քաղցր սիրոպով
լիմոնի հյութ - 1 ճաշի գդալ, 

Բանանները մաքրել, կտրատել մեծ կտորներով ու մի փոքր լիմոն ճզմել, որ չսևանան /քանի անգամ փորձել եմ, մեկա սևանում են  ::}: /  Մի կտոր լիմոնի կճեպ ենք քերում, մաքրում ենք ինչքան հնարավոր է մաքուր նարինջն ու խնձորը, ավելացնում ենք բանինի վրա: Ամբողջ զանգվածը դնում ենք սառցախցիկ ու մի գիշեր պահում; Հանելուց հետո հարում ենք բլենդերով /այսինքն` ջարդում-մանրացնում/;
Պատրաստում ենք սիրոպը եւ խառնում ենք լիմոնի հյութի հետ;  սիրոպը լցնում ենք մրգերի վրա ու մեկ անգամ էլ ենք հարում; դնում ենք սառցախցիկը նորից, մի ժամից հանում խառնում ենք, նորից սառեցնում ենք, մի քանի ժամից, նորից բլենդերով հարում ենք ու մի քանի ժամով դնում ենք սառցարանը;

Եթե էլ չեք համբերում, կարող եք հանել ու ուտել  :Nyam:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.07.2010), yerevanci (05.07.2010), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մեկ այլ ` պաղպաղակի հարմար բաղադրատոմս.

6 հատ ձվի դեղնուց,
3 բաժակ կաթի սերուցք,
150 գր շաքարավազ կամ շաքարի փոշի,

Սերուցքը դնում ենք կրակին ու հասցնում եռման /ըստ որոշ բաղադրատոմսերի` շաքարը կարելի է անել կաթին, գոնե դրա մի մասը/ ,  լավ հարում ենք եւ տաք սերուցքը շատ դանդաղ, փոքր-փոքր ավելացնում ենք դեղնուցին: Եթե շատ արագ լցնենք, դեղնուցը "կկտրվի": 
Այնուհետև, համասեռ զանգված ստանալուց հետո դնում ենք կրակին ու տաքացնում, մինչև որ սկսի պնդանալ, բայց չենք թողնում եռա: Անհրաժեշտ է բռնացնել այն պահը, երբ զանգվածը հեսա-հեսա եռալու է: 
Ստացված զանգվածը սառեցնում ենք 2 ժամվա ընթացքում, այնուհետև հանում ենք սառնարանից ու հարում փոքր արագության վրա: Փակում ենք ամանը եւ նորից պահում ենք սառնարանում ամբողջ գիշերվա ընթացքում: 

 :Nyam: 
Սպիտակ պաղպաղակը շատ եմ սիրում սուրճի, վիսկիի ու ընկույզի հետ;
Մոտ կես սուրճի բաժակ նորմալ լուծվող սուրճին խառնում եմ մի թեյի գդալ վիսկի ու լցնում եմ պաղպաղակի վրա; Անմահական է 

հ.գ. Շոգ ա  :Sad:

----------

Adriano (05.07.2010), Yellow Raven (05.07.2010), Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

Փաստորեն պաղպաղակը պարտադիր ձվո՞վ են սարքում։ :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Փաստորեն պաղպաղակը պարտադիր ձվո՞վ են սարքում։


Ընդհանրապես՝ այո, բայց հանգիստ կարելի ա առանց ձու սարքել, մանավանդ եթե սերուցքը 35 տոկոսանոց լինի, ձու կարելի է չանել:

Իսկ խանութային պաղպաղակները հաստատ մենակ ձվով են՝ առանց կաթի, որովհետև որ հալվում են, չեն ծորում, այլ դառնում են փրփուր

----------

Նիկեա (31.07.2013)

----------

